# Testing until BFP or AF! Would love some test stalkers input



## swedengirl

Hi!

So Ive been TTC#2 since the end of last year. I did a testing thread on the cycle I got my BFP with my DD so as I’m feeling optimistic this month- thought I’d do it again.

Today I’m 6dpo so reallyyyyy early to test but it was when I started with DD.

I’m having a couple of symptoms: peeing lots, unending hunger, pulling/tugging feeling. Today the hunger is leading to tinges of nausea.

Here is this mornings test!

I’d love some test stalkers to join me on my testing journey this month.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Here :hi: Good luck lovely x


----------



## swedengirl

Today’s test. 7dpo and I can’t see anything but not expecting to really this early! Occasionally I think I see something but pretty sure it is line eye!


----------



## mumof1+1

I’m here :hi:

Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GemmaG

:hi:Stalking.

Sending tons of :dust:


----------



## swedengirl

8dpo so entering realistic testing grounds! But don’t think I see anything.... woke up in the night with some short sharp twinges so hoping that was implantation. But starting to feel a little more pessimistic...


----------



## justonemore31

Not seeing anything yet but you're still so early. GL


----------



## mumof1+1

Not seeing anything yet. I know IC are cheaper for detection but I think I’ve fallen out with them! Do you have any frer to back it up when you get a line?


----------



## swedengirl

mumof1+1 said:


> Not seeing anything yet. I know IC are cheaper for detection but I think I’ve fallen out with them! Do you have any frer to back it up when you get a line?

Yes I have a FRER (well predictor early but our version of FRER), a clearblue early and a digital waiting to be used! But want to save them until later and preferably until I see a suspect line on an IC!

I agree I’m not into ICs that much. They took forever to progress with dd and I always see shadow lines but can’t afford to test with FRERs everyday and need to POAS!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon i remember you from the Feb testing thread:hi:

Im stalking good luck :hug:

And lots of baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## swedengirl

Hi all! Thanks for stalking. 9dpo today and not seeing anything. I occasionally think I see a shadow on the pink but I’m trying to not examine them too much! I have 11 day LP so will know either way soon. Got my BFP 11dpo with DD so trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## swedengirl

So my symptoms have really increased today my boobs are really sensitive. Like not sore but more short sharp twinges and a weird burning/warm like pain if I lean over or touch them... I’m also feeling nauseous and hungry but not sure what I want to eat. I had this with DD but not until like 6/7 weeks.

Regardless I tested again and think I see a fainnnnttt line but I’m worried I’m starting to just see what I’m so desperate to see and I’ve been burnt by these shadow lines the past couple of cycles...

I think I’m just willing to see it so much I’m imagining it...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sure I see a shadow x


----------



## swedengirl

This mornings test. There is a shadow. Top photo is original...

I’m feeling down and struggling with the TTC journey today. This tends to happen around 10dpo so I guess AF will arrive in a couple of days.... sigh.


----------



## HLx

I think i see something on your latest tests, good luck :)


----------



## mumof1+1

I’m seeing something...... try a frer? Iv found the IC to be pretty crap lately. Got way better lines with frer. Attached an example for you, the IC was last night at 17dpo the frer was 14dpo


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks guys!

Yes I will try a FRER tomorrow if I’m still seeing something. I only have one and they are really tough to get hold of here, so want to save it to 11dpo when I got my BFP with my DD.

And mumof1+1 that’s an awesome line on your FRER!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see a faint line x


----------



## swedengirl

Well that line must have been nothing. Looks like AF is starting 2 days early for me. Heavy spotting that appears very close to full flow. Putting my LP this cycle at 9/10 days.....normally I’m 11/12

Devastated is an understatement. Really thought this would be our month.


----------



## mumof1+1

swedengirl said:



> Well that line must have been nothing. Looks like AF is starting 2 days early for me. Heavy spotting that appears very close to full flow. Putting my LP this cycle at 9/10 days.....normally I’m 11/12
> 
> Devastated is an understatement. Really thought this would be our month.

I’m so sorry hun. I hope it’s not af. Hugs x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

